# "Parallax scrolling" Webseite erstellen



## CPoly (17. Juni 2012)

Sicher kennen viele von euch den Effekt, der z.B. auf diesen Seiten zu sehen ist:

http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/aj2012/
http://beetle.de/


Ich möchte euch meine Bibliothek dafür nicht vorenthalten:

Demo: http://prinzhorn.github.com/skrollr/
Source und Dokumentation: https://github.com/Prinzhorn/skrollr


----------



## ikosaeder (18. Juni 2012)

Danke, das sieht echt gut aus.
Zeit für SuperMario im Browser ;-)

Nachtrag: Ohne Javascript sind die Seiten allerdings unbenutzbar. Nicht gut.
Und die Beetle Seite scrollt bei mir alles andere als flüssig. Gut mein Rechner ist nicht super neu, aber eine Webseite sollte auch bei alten Rechner flüssig laufen.


----------



## CPoly (18. Juni 2012)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Nachtrag: Ohne Javascript sind die Seiten allerdings unbenutzbar.



Das hat nichts mit meiner Bibliothek zu tun ;-)



ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Und die Beetle Seite scrollt bei mir alles andere als flüssig. Gut mein Rechner ist nicht super neu, aber eine Webseite sollte auch bei alten Rechner flüssig laufen.



Da stimme ich dir zu, man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Allerdings hat Nike sein Ziel erreicht, die Webseite war nach Erscheinung in aller Munde. Auch wenn die nicht überall flüssig läuft.


----------



## ikosaeder (18. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt, der Effekt ist klasse. Usability ist allerdings wichtig.
Naja ich komm mir jedenfalls mit meinem Hund ziemlich klein vor, wenn ich solche Webseiten sehe.
http://ikosaeder.bplaced.net/


----------

